# Nido shelf life?



## GrannyAnn (Aug 16, 2021)

I was wondering about storing the NIDO milk in mylar with oxygen absorbers how long do you think it would last in a room about 70 degrees year round? THANKS!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

In the original packaging, it's good for at least a year.


----------



## GrannyAnn (Aug 16, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> In the original packaging, it's good for at least a year.


Yes I know but thanks anyway. I wondered how long it would last in mylar with oxygen absorbers?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Stockpiling 101: How Long Can You Store Powdered Milk? - Off The Grid News


Powdered milk, a dairy product made by evaporating milk to a dried form, is a great addition to your pantry. It is useful as an inexpensive alternative to milk in recipes and is handy to have around when you run out of fresh milk. Powdered milk is also an important item to include in your ...




www.offthegridnews.com


----------



## GrannyAnn (Aug 16, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Stockpiling 101: How Long Can You Store Powdered Milk? - Off The Grid News
> 
> 
> Powdered milk, a dairy product made by evaporating milk to a dried form, is a great addition to your pantry. It is useful as an inexpensive alternative to milk in recipes and is handy to have around when you run out of fresh milk. Powdered milk is also an important item to include in your ...
> ...


Freeze it! YES! Indefinitely! I like it! Just want to have enough around for an emergency but don't want to rotate it. Freezing is perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Just remember once the power goes of, the clock starts ticking.


----------



## GrannyAnn (Aug 16, 2021)

O


Back Pack Hack said:


> Just remember once the power goes of, the clock starts ticking.


Bummer! We have whole house, automatic propane generator so I guess once that runs out of propane, the clock starts ticking, lol.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If it gets that bad, you'll have a nice supply of barter goods.


----------



## Jerry Mander (6 mo ago)

GrannyAnn said:


> I was wondering about storing the NIDO milk in mylar with oxygen absorbers how long do you think it would last in a room about 70 degrees year round? THANKS!


Having done a bunch of Google searches on this question I find that some people have consumed NIDO milk that was over 2 years past the Use By date and it was still fresh. Keep in mind that this is made in Mexico and Mexico is HOT and refrigeration is often a luxury, and canned goods always go bad faster in hot weather. NIDO milk is fine regardless of the storage date as long as it hasn't changed color - darkened - or smells funny, as in rancid. Even if it is rancid, how rancid? A lot? A little? I still drink store milk even after it starts to give off that sour smell, as long as the taste is only just a little off. It won't hurt me. From what I've read, rancid milk fats are the least harmful kind. 
I store NIDO as a Survival Food. Most of what I have is already expired re: Use-By date, my storage is temperature controlled at 65 degrees summertime and much cooler in winter and if it's good when the time comes that I need it, happy day. If it isn't, I have many other forms of calcium and vitamins stored. Bottom line here is that if you're putting food away as a survivalist, pack a big variety, don't just depend on one thing to do the job.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

GrannyAnn said:


> Yes I know but thanks anyway. I wondered how long it would last in mylar with oxygen absorbers?



I don't know if Nido is similar to skim milk powder by Carnation. I'm still eating that's dated 2017 - hardly any difference in taste (I don't know about nutrients though). 
IT was simply bagged in freezer bag, with a piece of towel paper to prevent moisture.


----------

